# schematische Darstellung TicTacToe



## MaxgQ (15. Apr 2021)

Hallo 
Ich brauche Hilfe. Könnte jemand für mich einen schematische Darstellung des Spiels TicTacToe präsentieren, oder zu schicken. Wäre gut, wenn die Darstellung diese Kriterien beinhalten würde: Welche Abläufe alle nacheinander geschehen, Wie das Spielfeld repräsentiert, Wie geprüft wird wann das Spiel beendet ist. Optimal wäre die Darstellung in einem Fluss-Diagramm
Könnte mir jemand dabei helfen?

lg Max


----------



## mihe7 (15. Apr 2021)

Dir wird sicher jemand gerne unter die Arme greifen, wenn Du irgendwo hängst, aber Deine Aufgaben wird wohl keiner für Dich machen.


----------



## MaxgQ (15. Apr 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Dir wird sicher jemand gerne unter die Arme greifen, wenn Du irgendwo hängst, aber Deine Aufgaben wird wohl keiner für Dich machen.


möglicherweise hat vielleicht jemand bereits eine erledigte Vorlage


----------



## Barista (15. Apr 2021)

MaxgQ hat gesagt.:


> möglicherweise hat vielleicht jemand bereits eine erledigte Vorlage


Das ist einfach nur Betrug.


----------



## MaxgQ (15. Apr 2021)

Barista hat gesagt.:


> Das ist einfach nur Betrug.


Wieso? Ich brauche es ausschliesslich für mich selbst. Ich habe nur drum gebeten, dass jemand mir eine korrekte und schöne Darstellung zeigen könnte. Doch wie ich sehe kommt meine Bitte nicht so gut an.


----------



## mihe7 (15. Apr 2021)

MaxgQ hat gesagt.:


> Doch wie ich sehe kommt meine Bitte nicht so gut an.


Wie geschrieben: fertige Lösungen gibt es normalerweise nicht und ein TicTacToe ist ja keine rocket science.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (15. Apr 2021)

MaxgQ hat gesagt.:


> Optimal wäre die Darstellung in einem Fluss-Diagramm


Also ich finde direkt einige Ergebnisse wenn ich das nur google.



MaxgQ hat gesagt.:


> Wieso? Ich brauche es ausschliesslich für mich selbst.


Ich bin ehrlich, fällt mir schwer das zu glauben. Es klingt einfach so als würdest du das als Dokumentation für eine Hausaufgabe benötigen. Vielleicht erklärst du kurz was genau du damit denn vorhast.



MaxgQ hat gesagt.:


> Doch wie ich sehe kommt meine Bitte nicht so gut an.


Das geht mit dem vorherigen Punkt einher. Du könntest dir ja auch erst TicTacToe fix programmieren und den Flowchart daraus ableiten.



MaxgQ hat gesagt.:


> möglicherweise hat vielleicht jemand bereits eine erledigte Vorlage


Wieso sollte jemand sowas haben/aufheben? Speziell bei TicTacToe erscheint mit die Anforderung sowas zu erstellen aufwendiger als das Spiel selbst zu programmieren.


----------



## MaxgQ (15. Apr 2021)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Also ich finde direkt einige Ergebnisse wenn ich das nur google.
> 
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich, fällt mir schwer das zu glauben. Es klingt einfach so als würdest du das als Dokumentation für eine Hausaufgabe benötigen. Vielleicht erklärst du kurz was genau du damit denn vorhast.
> ...


Ihr versteht nicht was ich damit gemeint habe. Aber spielt nun keine Rolle mehr. Danke trotzdem


----------

